# Bleeding pretty heavy, how long??



## Chanley (Nov 19, 2001)

I have been bleeding lightly for a few days. But today was the big event. I passed the baby after a pop anda flood of fluid.

Now I am bleeding pretty heavy. I bought some disposable pads *gasp* because I knew I did not have enough cloth to deal with the blood.

The only ones they had were always ultra thin long maxis. these are pretty thin and I am soaking one every 15-20 mins.

I feel ok, getting a headache but that is prolly cause I need more water.

Should I be alarmed? How long will this go on? I passed the baby and started bleeding heavy about 1.5-2 hours ago.


----------



## pear (Nov 20, 2001)

Dear Chanley,

That amount of bleeding sounds fairly heavy, I hope it slowed or stopped. If not, please get some help.

I am thinking of you.

Loveys,
Pear


----------



## OceanMomma (Nov 28, 2001)

Mine kind of came & went after the initial gushes over several days. I think whenever I overdid it or passed another blood clot, I got more gushing. Even after I had a D&C. In the end, I ended up very anaemic & had to have 2 iron injections which kinda put a stop to it all. My doctor told me it's a vicious cycle, the more anaemic you get the more you bleed, the more you bleed, the more anaemic you get. So please, rest as much as you can, keep hydrated & drink several bottles of floradix. If it hasn't stopped soon, go see someone medical.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

{{{{HUG}}}}}

I'll secound the others. Stay in tune with your body, if the bleeding continues to be that heavy, you have a fever or you feel flue like - PLEASE call the doctor.

You do need to keep hydrated and try to eat some iron rich foods to replace the red blood cells you're loosing. The headache could be many things; hormones, emotional, dehydration. Either way, stay in-tune with it. You're an amazing woman. I know this is breaking your heart - Please know you're in mine.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

{{{{{{{{{{CHANLEY}}}}}}}}}

How are you feeling today?? I agree w/ Ms Mom that sounds like an awful amount of blood. I dont think I bled that much even after dd was born. Is it better today??


----------

